# A Scattered Life ~ Karen McQuestion



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Over the weekend, I released a new novel, A Scattered Life







, on Kindle. It's listed at $1.99.

Description: When free-spirited Skyla marries proper and predictable Thomas Plinka, she finally finds the love and stability she's craved since childhood. She also acquires a new family: mother-in-law Audrey, disapproving and suspicious of Skyla's nomadic past; father-in-law Walt, gruff but kind; and Thomas's brothers, sofa-bound Jeffrey, and Dennis, who moved across the country seemingly to avoid the family.

Skyla settles into marriage and motherhood, but quiet life in small-town Wisconsin can't quell feelings of restlessness. Then into her life comes Madame Picard, the local psychic from the disreputable bookstore, Mystic Books, and new neighbor, Roxanne, whose goal in life is to have twelve kids even though she can't manage the five she has. Despite her family's objections, Skyla befriends Roxanne and gets a job at the bookstore, and life gets fuller and more complicated than she ever imagined.

Exceptionally heartwarming and inevitably bittersweet, A Scattered Life is a story that will stay with the reader long after the last page is read.

If I ever figure out how to make the image link, I will do so. I'm feeling a little brain dead right now.  Too bad, because my daughter designed a beautiful cover.

Anyway, if you read the book, I hope you like it!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats on the book release!!

Nice cover!  My daughter also designed my book covers, and the second one (Untamed) is a photo she took on a geological expedition in Montana's Hell's Break region (where the H/H travel in the book).


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Karen_McQ.  Your book sounds really good!  I think I will be adding it to my TBR list.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is a nice cover!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay, Kimbertay! You made it work. My hero.   I have to learn how to do that. 

AnnaM, your daughter took one gorgeous photo. In my case, the image was a stock photo, but I liked what she did with the color combinations and the fonts. She totally didn't listen to my suggestions which was good, because her idea was much better. BTW, I just bought Unbroken Hearts. The cover is pretty, but the excerpt is what sold it. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Karen,

Well one good turn deserves another. I just purchased your new book too, and it looks like a fun read. It's good to have a daughter with design-sense!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Just bought this. If I enjoy it half as much as _Easily Amused_, I'll be a happy reader.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for buying it, Tangiegirl, and for the nice compliment on Easily Amused. I hope you like it more than half as much!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love your cover! A Scattered Life is on my shopping list for when I get a new book buying budget. Soon, very soon, I hope.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you, LC Evans. I just now bought your book, We Interrupt This Date. Sounds like just my kind of novel. I had attempted to buy the paperback version earlier, but there was a snafu (on my end, not yours) and it never happened. In the meantime, I got a Kindle. I'm so glad you posted because it reminded me.

So many books, so little time. Oh, but there are worse problems to have...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Kindle, Karen!

And on the new book too, which I've just bought.  It's only the second book that I've bought without sampling first, which tells you what I thought of your other two      I look forward to reading it!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Going to buy it right now, and it's going to the top of my TBR list!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations on your new Kindle, Karen!
> 
> And on the new book too, which I've just bought. It's only the second book that I've bought without sampling first, which tells you what I thought of your other two  I look forward to reading it!


Thanks Susan! What a vote of confidence. Now I'll keep my fingers crossed that you like it. A Scattered Life is a little different from the other two. One good thing is that the formatting is more consistant, thanks to people here. I got lots of tips and bought two books recommended on threads here.

I'm pretty excited about my new Kindle. I met a friend yesterday and brought it along and she was really impressed, especially when I showed her the text-to-speech feature and how you could change the font size. She wistfully said, "This would have been so perfect for my mother. She loved to read, but toward the end her vision was so poor that she wasn't able to." I think my friend might be a future Kindle owner...


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Going to buy it right now, and it's going to the top of my TBR list!


Thanks MrTsMom! I hope you like it!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> Thanks for buying it, Tangiegirl, and for the nice compliment on Easily Amused. I hope you like it more than half as much!


 I did


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> I did


Glad to hear it, Tangiegirl! You've done your good deed for the week, now have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I am thrilled to say A Scattered Life is doing well and starting to get some reviews (so far all good, fingers crossed).   

I'm excited by the release of the International Kindle this week and find myself imagining readers in other countries enjoying my books. It's a wonderful dream for us authors, isn't it? Life is full of possibilites.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

A Scattered Life got a new five star review this week from a reader who called it "...a remarkable book,"--among other things. Talk about making my day (my week, my month!)! Wonderful.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been sitting on some news for a few weeks because I wanted to wait until it was signed, sealed, delivered and completely official. Now that I have the contract in hand, I feel comfortable making it known that a production company has optioned _A Scattered Life_ for film.

This is what happened: I got an email from the head of a production company asking if the film rights were available. I was skeptical at first. I'd never heard of a self-published novel being optioned and was fairly certain it had never happened with a self-published Kindle novel. But I investigated and it was indeed a legit production company and it was a real offer. After much back and forth we agreed on terms, they put it in writing, and the deal was done.

But here's the thing I thought would be most interesting to other indie authors--they found my novel by looking randomly through Amazon's Kindle books. He couldn't remember what specifically pointed him to my novel, but said he looked at reviews and message boards to see what was being talked up. Amazing to me, but not unbelievable. Hollywood is looking for stories, we have stories, right? And the indie Kindle authors are all new voices, not boxed in by traditional publishing's expectations. It's a whole new world.

I know that less than 1% of options result in a movie, but at this point I don't care--I'm thrilled. 

I did post about it on my blog, if anyone wants more details: http://www.mcquestionablemusings.blogspot.com/

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

hey, congratulations.  That news should jazz you up for awhile.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow!  I am dancing for you!  The woman from Hartland, the reservoir of people waiting to be famous, makes good!

Can the girl from Ashippun be far behind? Ha.

Thanks for sharing this wonderful news!  Happy, Happy T-Day everybody!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Nathan said:


> hey, congratulations. That news should jazz you up for awhile.


"jazz you up" --perfect way to put it, Nathan! I've been having trouble sleeping, actually. My son brought me down to earth by telling me that a gazillion stories get optioned and almost none of them get made.  I think he forgets who Santa really is....


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Wow! I am dancing for you! The woman from Hartland, the reservoir of people waiting to be famous, makes good!
> 
> Can the girl from Ashippun be far behind? Ha.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this wonderful news! Happy, Happy T-Day everybody!


Thanks, Anna! Even though this is my own personal news, I kind of feel like the door is opening for everyone. Look at Boyd Morrison and all the authors in the Amazon Encore program--these were all books New York turned down. The tide is turning...


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

" I kind of feel like the door is opening for everyone"

YES. This news tells us that the talent scouts are trolling Kindle. If you were a filmmaker, would you sit around waiting for some NY agent to tell you what a good story is -- when good work is being published straight to Kindle?

The slush piles in NY are shrinking . . . climate change is occurring at tsunami speed in the publishing industry.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

there are several things that are fascinating about your story:

1. It doesn't look like it has been available that long, and boom, you got some notice.

2. Its a curiosity when you look at sales reports, you always wonder who is picking up your book.  Once you factor out the obligatory buys from friends and family    It shows that you never know who is reading your material.

3. We have several authors who have had their books optioned, and one thing that I find interesting is all the different areas that their story is being shopped for film.  We usually just think about the big screen, but you have all the hundreds of cable channels looking for content too.  So don't let the 1% statistic get you pessimistic.

4. What better validation for your time and efforts?  You'll have that trump card in your back pocket from here on out..."What? You gave me a 1 star review?  What do you know...Hollywood loves me!"


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Karen! I really enjoyed the character development in _A Scattered Life_, so I really hope to see them come to life on screen soon!

N


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Nathan, great paradigm shift reflected in Karen's story.

1. When Karen's story goes mainstream (this will hit the blogs -- self-pubbed Kindle author sells film rights), other talent scouts will jump on the Kindle trolling wagon. They can't afford to miss out on an opportunity to find the next _Little Miss Sunshine_ or _Da Vinci Code_ or _Carrie_. Someone else could beat them to it.

2. How long before the agent vetting system is completely broken? I give it 6 months to a year, and the industry knows it too. That's why they are rushing to new publishing models (Harlequin Horizons and their new Carina model).

Why send in the queries and partials when the agents are finding new author work online? Every writer should consider uploads to Kindle and Smashwords, not only as a test marketing venue, but also as the best way to be seen by talent scouts within the industry.

The "slush pile" is moving online at warp speed.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats, Karen.  Having enjoyed all of your work thus far, all I can say is you deserve it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Nathan, great paradigm shift reflected in Karen's story.


I guess I'm a bit more bullish on the outlooks and the change of pace. We've been hearing for years (and years) how print is dead and the traditional models are broken, but the change over has not been as quick as predicted. E sales are still single digit percentages for most publishers (for most of my colleagues in other houses, under 5%). And though they are growing as more people adopt e-readers, we are seeing increases in print sales quantity as well, so that percentage of sales has stayed pretty even. Now, for the blockbuster title, that skews the equation and makes it appear that the sky is falling, but for mid-list titles the change over to a new paradigm is still on the horizon. The paradigm is not shattering, its just adding a new dimension.

Sorry Karen for creating a tangent on your thread. I don't want to deflect attention from your great news.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongratulations, Karen!!  Those of us who have been reading your books all along know how well-deserved this is.  I have a new Amazon gift card in place and just bought A Scattered Life and Favorite.  More excellent reading to look forward to..... I loved the first two books!!  It won't be long and we'll be saying, "Yes.... we KindleBoarders were reading Karen's books way back when.....and now look how famous she is!"  We're so happy for you!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Neekeebee, Tangiegirl, and PraiseGod13! I loved reading your posts.

And Nathan, I'm enjoying the conversation, so don't worry about me. Thanks for your positive slant on the 1% statistic.   Also, I agree that you never know who's reading your book(s). 

I'm not sure that publishing will change all that quickly, but we are seeing a huge shift. I think of it this way--if I were an agent, editor or movie scout and was looking for a specific type of project, say horror or romance or whatever--wouldn't it be easier to target that genre on Amazon, read the descriptions and download 50 samples, rather then slogging through queries and partials etc.? Then, if one of the samples gets your attention you could take it to the next step by reading the whole thing. No response needed because the author wouldn't even know you're considering it. I can see where going this route would have advantages over the conventional system.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What great news, Karen!  Congratulations!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Susan!

I know I've mentioned this before, but your cat photo makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks!  I'd imagine that after 4205 posts some people are heartily sick of it.  Too bad for them!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

_A Scattered Life_ got a mention on Entertainment Weekly's Shelf Life (online) earlier this week:

Amazon Kindle's popularity fires up

http://shelf-life.ew.com:80/2009/12/01/amazon-kindle-selling-big/

I was pleased to be included, but surprised to see this--
_Consumers are expected to pony up $489 for the latest Kindle model._

Someone in the comments corrected them, but still...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

look at you Go!!!  congratulations


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Nathan! Your post reminded me that I intended to get your book. I was drawn in by the sample but for some reason didn't follow through. Awesome cover, too. I've been reading a lot of Kindle Board authors lately, and it's so nice when I see posts and can attach the writing to the author. I'm going to buy your book now, while I'm still thinking of it....


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample of all your books. Don't know how I missed this thread.

Nathan, your amazon link doesn't take me to your book. I wanted to check yours out too.

Melissa


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Karen.... maybe I've missed something along the line in the discussions.... but is there a reason why you don't list Lies I Told My Children in your signature's list of the books you have written? I thoroughly enjoyed that book too!! I actually put Easily Amused in my list of ten favorite reads for 2009 for our KB end-of-the-year contest..... and will start A Scattered Life next since I finished Favorite last night. Thanks for many hours of enjoyable reading!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Karen.... maybe I've missed something along the line in the discussions.... but is there a reason why you don't list Lies I Told My Children in your signature's list of the books you have written? I thoroughly enjoyed that book too!! I actually put Easily Amused in my list of ten favorite reads for 2009 for our KB end-of-the-year contest..... and will start A Scattered Life next since I finished Favorite last night. Thanks for many hours of enjoyable reading!!


No, you didn't miss anything! The signature list only has room for so many links and I maxed out at three books. If there's a way to do it otherwise, I haven't figured it out yet.

Speaking of not knowing things, I also didn't know there was a KB end-of-the-year contest. Thank you for for mentioning it, and also thanks for picking one of my books. I'm honored.

And you're very welcome for the hours of enjoyable reading. My life's dream from little on was to write books that would entertain people, and up until a few months ago it was only a dream. I am one lucky writer and I thank you.

I hope you like _A Scattered Life_.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Dang Karen....top 400...I picked up a sample, but I'm borderline illiterate so it may take me awhile


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'm borderline illiterate so it may take me awhile


Borderline illiterate and yet somehow you managed to write a novel. Impressive! 

(Oh wait, did the little winky thing mean you were only kidding?...)


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Borderline illiterate and yet somehow you managed to write a novel. Impressive!
> 
> (Oh wait, did the little winky thing mean you were only kidding?...)


you know, its amazing what you can accomplish with a speak-n-spell


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, folks..... I finished reading A Scattered Life yesterday and I can't possibly recommend it highly enough!!  This is an amazing book..... don't miss reading it!!  

Karen.... all I can say is, "Thanks, once again!  I loved the first three books.... but this one tops them all!!"


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

PraiseGod13, 

I was having a not-so-great day and then I read your post and the clouds parted and now I'm feeling the sunshine (metaphorically speaking, of course).   Thank you so much for taking the time to post and for your kind words. You've made one writer very happy today!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to those celebrating today, and Happy Friday to everyone else!  And a big thank you to everyone who's bought and read A Scattered Life







.

Here's to more Kindle joy in the New Year.


----------



## TeresaMcCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

I just saw that you have sold the movie rights to this.  Congratulations!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Teresa. The movie option deal was finalized in November and I still can't quite believe it. I think this is only the beginning--since it happened to me, a few other authors from here have heard from film companies interested in their stories. It's all very exciting.


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got my Kindle for Christmas and discovered these boards yesterday.  Just downloaded " A Scattered Life" and am thrilled at the prospect of reading something by someone I "know", regardless of how slight that link is!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Kay (great name, by the way--I have a sister named Kay),

Thanks so much for buying my book. I always feel like I "know" the authors on this board too, when I read their books. I tend to lurk more than I post, sort of like the shy kid in high school listening to the cool kids talk. It's fun to make the connection between the author and their fiction, especially knowing there tends to be a little bit of the writer in every character.

Hope you enjoy _A Scattered Life._


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen_McQ said:


> Hi Kay (great name, by the way--I have a sister named Kay),
> 
> Thanks so much for buying my book. I always feel like I "know" the authors on this board too, when I read their books. I tend to lurk more than I post, sort of like the shy kid in high school listening to the cool kids talk. It's fun to make the connection between the author and their fiction, especially knowing there tends to be a little bit of the writer in every character.
> 
> Hope you enjoy _A Scattered Life._


I'm sure your sister is a wonderful person  I'm about halfway through "A Scattered Life" and I'm really enjoying it .


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

KayInFL said:


> I'm sure your sister is a wonderful person  I'm about halfway through "A Scattered Life" and I'm really enjoying it .


Hi Kay,

Actually my sister Kay is my favorite (shhh...don't tell the others).  Thanks for letting me know you're enjoying A Scattered Life







. I hope you liked the second half as well as the first.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I was very happy to be a featured author on Spad's Literary Potpourri: http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-karen-mcquestion/. Besides learning how to spell potpourri, I also got to talk about reading and writing, and my novel A Scattered Life







.

Spad is open to hearing from authors who are interested in being profiled. More information regarding that can be found here:
http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

This book, _A Scattered Life _, was optioned for film in November. I heard from the producer recently and was told that the screenplay is being written and will be sent out when finished. Hopefully a studio will be interested in the project. I know that very few books make it from option to actual movie, but I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen_McQ said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Actually my sister Kay is my favorite (shhh...don't tell the others).  Thanks for letting me know you're enjoying A Scattered Life
> 
> ...


I did! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too regarding the movie.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

KayInFL said:


> I did! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too regarding the movie.


Well now that there's two of us with fingers crossed, the movie is a sure thing.  Thanks, Kay!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I started this a couple of days ago, and I'm really enjoying it!  I love the descriptions of the goings-on in Roxanne's house...reminds me of my own!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> This book, _A Scattered Life _, was optioned for film in November. I heard from the producer recently and was told that the screenplay is being written and will be sent out when finished. Hopefully a studio will be interested in the project. I know that very few books make it from option to actual movie, but I've got my fingers crossed.


Wow, the project is moving forward! Please keep us posted!

N


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, Karen, I just finished it tonight and wow, what a story.  I enjoyed every minute of it.  One of the best books I've read recently. I will be recommending it to many.

Reese


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Oh, Karen, I just finished it tonight and wow, what a story. I enjoyed every minute of it. One of the best books I've read recently. I will be recommending it to many.
> 
> Reese


Wow, Reese, thanks! High praise coming from another author. 

And Neekeebee, I will certainly post if anything more happens on the movie front. It all feels very unreal, but in a good way.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

A Scattered Life is on my TBR  list. Now if I can just figure out how to get more hours in the day to read!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> A Scattered Life is on my TBR list. Now if I can just figure out how to get more hours in the day to read!


Jane, I have that same problem. Life interferes with my reading time on a daily basis. The good thing is that the words don't have an expiration date. They'll keep until you get to them.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen, I'm several chapters into A Scattered Life and I'm really enjoying it!

~Donna~


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I decided to interrupt my reading of another novel to start A Scattered Life. I have barely started it, but it has already grabbed me, so I know I in for a late night.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Read it.  Loved it.  Have more of your books on my wish list.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Donna, Jane917, and Blanche--thank you, thank you, thank you, from the bottom of my heart!

_A Scattered Life_ was the first novel I ever wrote, way back when. Over the course of a year, I revised it many times under the guidance of an agent, but with each rewrite it seemed to lose more heart. After that, I got discouraged and worked on some other projects. When I made the decision to upload my novels to Kindle, I really hadn't intended that ASL would be one of them, but something made me look at it again. (That something was actually my mom, who loved this book and the characters and would NOT stop talking about how I really should get it out there.) She kept bringing it up, so to placate her I revisited all the different versions and found that the writing and story was better than I remembered.

Of all the many documents labeled "A Scattered Life" on my computer, the one I thought worked best was the original, but now I was able to see that a chapter of backstory needed to be cut and a few other changes were necessary.

I have six books on Kindle, and _Easily Amused_, a romantic comedy, sells the best. I think with the economy the way it is, readers are looking for lighter fare. But _A Scattered Life_ is the one I get the most emails about. People say it really touched them. They tell me how a friendship has changed their lives or talk about their own mother-in-law. (Turns out a lot of women have some great mother-in-law stories...)

I am really overwhelmed by the reader reaction to this book. And to think I almost left it on my hard drive. I really am grateful when people tell me how much they enjoyed the story and of course, I'm grateful to my mom for pushing the issue, (especially after the novel was optioned for film).

So thank you everyone! After years of rejection, I don't take any positive comment for granted. Every single one gives me a lift.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished _A Scattered Life_ this afternoon, and I loved it. It's a snappy little novel with very human characters.

Don't let them jack up the screenplay.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just finished _A Scattered Life_ this afternoon, and I loved it. It's a snappy little novel with very human characters.
> 
> Don't let them jack up the screenplay.


A snappy little novel?!! What a great description.  Thank you!

Unfortunately, I don't have much say in the screenplay. Hopefully they'll stay true to the story, or make it better.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen, just finished A Scattered Life and I loved it.  I'm going to pop over to Amazon right now and give it a much deserved 5 stars.  Thanks for a great story!

~Donna~


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Any word on the movie, Karen?  I was just thinking about this today.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Donna, for the five-star review! High praise coming from an author who's sold as many books as you have. 

Reese, no recent news on the movie, but I have some other news. _A Scattered Life _ is going to be published in paperback by AmazonEncore (Amazon's new publishing division) this June! I've been sitting on this for what seems like forever, but couldn't announce it until just recently, which was excrutiating for me.

I was approached by the acquiring editor a few months ago via email. I believe the movie deal got their attention and other factors (reviews, ranking etc) played a part as well.

Like most indie authors, I've been sending out manuscripts for a long time and could never break in. I never dreamed it would happen this way. Most days I still can't quite believe it. So keep the faith fellow writers--the powers that be are looking for projects among the self-published Kindle books. Sometimes things happen when you don't expect them.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

kinbr said:


> That's great, Karen! How exciting! Congratulations!!


Thanks, kinbr!! It never would have happened without the Kindle and Kindle readers. 

The team at AmazonEncore is thinking _A Scattered Life_ will appeal to book clubs, so there are reader questions in the back. For those who don't own Kindles, trade paperback is a good option.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

That is wonderful news, Karen.  Congratulations.  I think they made an excellent choice!

N


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> That is wonderful news, Karen. Congratulations. I think they made an excellent choice!
> 
> N


Thanks, Neekeebee!

And as a little aside, I love your running book count on the bottom of your post. Thirty books in four different formats--amazing!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Thanks, Neekeebee!
> 
> And as a little aside, I love your running book count on the bottom of your post. Thirty books in four different formats--amazing!


Thanks! A couple more of your books are going to be adding to my Kindle count soon! 

N


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Hi again, Karen! AmazonEncore already has your book available for pre-order.
> 
> No cover image showing yet, so I'll just post a text link: A Scattered Life


Thanks for the link, kinbr. I didn't think they'd have the page up this soon.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Karen, congratulations on being featured in the WALL STREET JOURNAL.

Wow!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704912004575253132121412028.html?KEYWORDS=vanity+press


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow is right. Congrats, Karen.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, I read Scattered Life back in February and thought it was so well done, I can easily imagine it being a chick-flicky movie. Congrats to the author.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Karen - I just read about you today in the _Wall Street Journal._ Congratulations!

Here's the link for those who'd like to read the article: "Digital Self-Publishing Shakes Up Traditional Publishing"


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Read that WSJ article, too. Well done! And your daughter's cover is lovely.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

I read the article too. Amazing the new direction publishing is taking.  

And I'm very happy for you, that Amazon was there when you needed them, in the beginning, and now with Encore.

It's great how one thing can lead to another.

Best wishes, Nancy


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats, Karen! I saw this at Amazon and I had to go and tweet it, too. Way to go!

(Just in case anyone missed the link I made a short one to it here: http://bit.ly/mcques)


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone! I talked to the journalist at the WSJ a few weeks ago, but didn't know until the day before yesterday that they were going to start the article with my story.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> It's great how one thing can lead to another.


That is _exactly_ what happened, Nancy. One thing led to another. In fact, the WSJ heard about me via Joe Konrath, who is a really generous guy. I've found it pays to try new things and go to different places (online). I'm not outgoing by nature, but I sort of forced myself to get past that to get the word out about my books.

I heard today that the plan is to reinstate _A Scattered Life,_ my Kindle version, until August when the AmazonEncore edition comes out. It's been unavailable for the last few weeks, so this was good news to me. Hopefully that will happen before the end of the day.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on all those things leading to other things, Karen. And _viva la revolucion!_


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Eric C said:


> And _viva la revolucion!_


Well put, Eric C!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on everything, Karen!!  Was pretty cool reading the WSJ article!  
I went to pick up your book a couple weeks back, and saw that it wasn't available!!  I was so upset at myself for waiting to get it, not cause of the increase in price (I'd most assuredly pay it!!) but because I was gonna have to wait till August!!!  I didn't want to wait any longer!    I've been checking every couple of days to see if just maybe it got rushed out to kindle, and was excited to see it available today.  
Anyway, just wanted to say congrats for everything that is going on, you deserve all of it!

Valeri


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey ValeriGail,

I'm so glad you posted, because I think you're the one who left me a really wonderful review on Goodreads for _Celia and the Fairies_ some time ago. If that was you, thank you very much! (And if not, that's okay too, but I don't often get to thank someone directly for a good review so I thought I'd put it out there.)

Thanks for the congratulations and kind words. I'm not so sure I deserve my stroke of luck any more than anyone else, but I'll take it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just saw the article too, and promptly forwarded it to three people to whom I had recommended your books, saying "See? See? I _told_ you she was good!" 

Congratulations!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good article, congratulations, Karen!  Glad to see several KB'ers mentioned in the article, too!  (Though I was annoyed that they mentioned the iPad before the Kindle  , and me an iPad owner).  

Betsy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Great article!  Congratulations.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I just saw the article too, and promptly forwarded it to three people to whom I had recommended your books, saying "See? See? I _told_ you she was good!"


Susan, this made me laugh! Out loud even. Thank you. 

Betsy, my husband is dying to get an iPad and keeps teasing me about it. I think they're cool and would be great for a lot of things, but for reading I'll take my Kindle any day.

Imogen, thanks for the congratulations! So kind of you.


----------



## horsebackwriter (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, everyone! I just found Kindle Boards, in kind of a strange way. This morning my wife handed me her iPod and said "Here's something you need to hear." It was the segment of NPR's "The Story" series which interviews Karen McQuestion. I was so delighted hear of her unusual success story. What was most inspirational was hearing how Kindle gave her the courage to finally post her "baby." I know that many authors take the rejection of a book so personally, and I understand why. My novel Amarillo is on Kindle and available in hard copy through Amazon, and I have felt that same renewed sense of joy in my writing that she describes in the interview. I can't wait to read her books!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Hi Karen, I see you've been surfing the top 10 paid best seller list on the Kindle Bookstore for several days. 

Congrats!!!!


----------

